# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  How do I lock an image in Excel so it doesn't move?

## Paul

When I delete text or add text to my price list for work, my images move at
the same time in Excel 2003. In Word I would usually cut the image and paste
it into the header but this doesn't seem to work. Thanks!

----------


## Romanian37

Two possible options that I can think of:

(i) in the Properties tab of the Format Picture option box (accessed by right clicking when on image), click DOn't move or size with cells radio button. This should lock the image size.
(ii) More complicated option is to set up the price list in Word and have a macro take any price values from a corresponding excel master sheet. You can probably then format the price list in a more intuitve way in word but have the values easily changeable in excel. This would be a fairly involbed solution though!

Cheers

Will

----------


## Elkar

Select the image, then right-click and choose "Format Object".  This may be
called Format Autoshape, Format Picture, etc... depending what type of object
it is.

Select the "Properties" tab and where it says "Object Positioning" select
"Don't move or size with cells".

If you have several images that need this change, you can select them all
first (by holding down the shift key and clicking each one) then
right-clicking any one of them and selecting "Format Object".  This will
change the setting on all of them at the same time.

HTH,
Elkar

"Paul" wrote:

> When I delete text or add text to my price list for work, my images move at
> the same time in Excel 2003. In Word I would usually cut the image and paste
> it into the header but this doesn't seem to work. Thanks!

----------


## john91

You can insert many pictures into excel cells and lock an image in Excel so it doesn't move.
Use Macro VBA code, see tutorial video following:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRul...-8F8lR&index=4

----------


## Tsetsko

It seems that whatever i do the image moves.
This is a sample file, if you can do it that will be great. I am trying to create this spreadsheet with locked top cells so it cant be interfiered with, but the big open space and the two columns on the side to be usable.

Thanks.

----------


## FDibbins

Tsetsko welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

